# High-intensity workouts can calm the mind



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Interesting article about how high-intensity workouts can increase brain function while at the same time sooting an overactive mind:

http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/10/what-a-hiit-workout-does-for-your-mind.html?mid=twitter_scienceofus

By the way, Science of Us is an incredible health-related blog in case anybody's interested in reading that type of stuff. There's so many great, informative articles that can help those who are struggling and looking to heal their DP through healthy living (which should be everyone).


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

And another great running-related article from the same site:

http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/04/how-neuroscientists-explain-the-mind-clearing-magic-of-running.html

If you're someone who thinks DP is a result of neurodegeneration then this should be all the evidence you need to exercise!


----------

